

San Francisco ballot measure aims to ban circumcision - ignifero
http://www.economist.com/node/18712852

======
th0ma5
This is a compelling issue, most of the ideas around hygiene are myths, and it
isn't entirely too crazy to call this a mass ritualistic mutilation of men.

